# forum upgrade complete



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I just upgraded the forums to the latest vBulletin version, or at least the latest version of vBulletin 4.  Please let me know if you encounter any problems. 

Mike

PS. I don't think there are any new features.


----------



## Nicomon

There seems to be a little problem, if you choose French for language in the options.

E.g. when following someone's activity, you get :

*Nicomon* a répondu à une discussion in *forumdisplay.php?f=3* 

instead of, as you see when you choose English
*Nicomon* replied to a thread *a set of Powerpoint slides* in *French-English Vocabulary / Vocabulaire Français-Anglais*


----------



## Punky Zoé

Nicomon said:


> There seems to be a little problem, if you choose French for language in the options.
> 
> E.g. when following someone's activity, you get :
> 
> *Nicomon* a répondu à une discussion in *forumdisplay.php?f=3*
> 
> instead of, as you see when you choose English
> *Nicomon* replied to a thread *a set of Powerpoint slides* in *French-English Vocabulary / Vocabulaire Français-Anglais*


Hi there!
The same thing happens when you choose Spanish.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Nicomon and Zoé 

That was an easy fix.  I think this was the easiest upgrade in a long time.  It helps when vBulletin hardly makes any changes (or improvements).

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## Nicomon

Thanks for fixing it, Mike.


----------



## Myridon

Je suis still seeing everything in French.

Okay, it's fixed now.


----------



## Hector9

Why not to upgrade it to vBulletin 5?

It was a great change (full of new features) when you did so with vBulletin 4 from vB 3.


----------



## mkellogg

Unfortunately, vBulletin 5 is a disaster and is not really an option for the future of this forum (or many other forums). You might notice that very few (or no?) large forums have upgraded.  Many things do not work right and I still can't get emailed about announcements, despite being subscribed to the proper forum.  The company behind it is in disarray, and it looks like they will never produce good forum software again.  I am still trying to figure out what to do beyond vB 4, but for now, there are no really good options.


----------



## Hector9

Thanks for the answer.

As they say, "_if it works don't fix it"_.


----------



## SwissPete

Actually the saying is: "If it ain't broke, don't fix it". 
______________________________________________

And thanks to Mike for keeping this forum in such great shape.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Hi again,

Recently, in the French default style, every thread in the list is following by 'started by" instead of "démarré par".


----------



## mkellogg

Punky Zoé said:


> Recently, in the French default style, every thread in the list is following by 'started by" instead of "démarré par".


Fixed it. Thanks Zoé


----------



## Punky Zoé

Thanks Mike!
(in fact, in French there is just the name of the thread opener without "démarré par"...)


----------



## jann

Punky Zoé said:


> Thanks Mike!
> (in fact, in French there is just the name of the thread opener without "démarré par"...)


This is true in the English-language interface as well (just the name of the thread author without the words "started by").  It's deliberate.


----------

